# (CLOSED) sahara is selling the blackboard wall and floral rush-mat flooring!! ✨



## honeytoast (May 7, 2020)

sahara is trapped in the airport!!! no entree fee but tips are appreciated~

the able sisters are also selling the maid dresses, young royal dresses, lace-up dresses and the gothic headdresses 
you can access able sisters by squeezing thru the poggers painting, or the cushion!!

dm me or comment if interested <3​


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

ooo :O
I'd like to stop by


----------



## cami_tayler (May 7, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to stop by!


----------



## jo_electric (May 7, 2020)

Interested in stopping by


----------



## n00b (May 7, 2020)

May i come by? Thank u!!


----------



## nerdymom (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come if not too late ty


----------

